# Which Lenses for Mammoth?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What do you want us to tell you? Even if it is sunny, the position of the sun and the type of terrain you will be in most of the time will determine what lens will work best.

During the afternooon when the sun is low on the horizon, you *might* want a really dark lens if you are going to be riding down the slope into the sun. A super dark lens is less important if it is noon when the sun is directly overhead or if you are riding heavily wooded areas with lots of tree cover.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Agree with Tarzan. One can not predict how the light will exactly be especially a week out.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Agree with Tarzan. One can not predict how the light will exactly be especially a week out.


So neither of you can recommend which would be a better replacement lens for sunny conditions? I'm looking for something that is more versatile that will give me better contrast than the persimmon, if there is one.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You choose you lens based on the realtime conditions, not the mountain. SoCal "snowboarders" crack me up.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> You choose you lens based on the realtime conditions, not the mountain. SoCal "snowboarders" crack me up.


Buying 4 different lenses and changing them out during a run is not practical. Sorry if I'm not a real "snowboarder."


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

Empty V said:


> Buying 4 different lenses and changing them out during a run is not practical. Sorry if I'm not a real "snowboarder."


It doesn't make sense to swap out lenses on-site unless you are doing a competition. Take multiple lenses on your trip, and the day of, when you walk outside, you decide your lens. It's not a big deal if it changes slightly.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Mammoth isnt going to be any brighter than riding Mt. High or Bear so you will probably be fine with what you have right now. But if you really want to spend the dough, get the Black Ir cause the Blue Ir is pretty similar to what you have already, just with more glare protection. Black Ir will have a narrower range of use, but if you see alot of bluebird days, then they'll be worth it.

But don't take my word for it, I'm not a real snowboarder either because of where I live... but I am a real snowboarder because I don't care what Triple8Sol thinks about me. I think I'm pretty much a wash.


----------



## Rudso (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya it sucks in SoCal, snowboard during the winter, surf during the summer, and play with SoCal girls in between. I hate it here. 

Have fun at Mammoth.


----------



## The Last Laugh (Jan 4, 2011)

snowboard in the winter and surf in the summer??? I thought it was snowboard on saturday and surf on sunday?


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Rudso said:


> Ya it sucks in SoCal, snowboard during the winter, surf during the summer, and play with SoCal girls in between. I hate it here.
> 
> Have fun at Mammoth.


I'd probably be bitter if I lived in the PNW too. We used to snowboard in the morning and then go night surfing or vice-versa. Yeah so-cal sucks.

Sill I haven't gotten an answer to my question. Which lens would you buy for sunny so-cal conditions? The blue or black iridium? Keep in mind this will be an addition to my stock persimmon.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Guess my post was invisible then. I'm no longer on your side you so-cal douche :cheeky4:


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

sook said:


> Guess my post was invisible then. I'm no longer on your side you so-cal douche :cheeky4:


I didn't see your post, most likely because you edited it. If I did see it with the current content, I wouldn't have posted my last reply. Thanks for calling me a douche.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Empty V said:


> I didn't see your post, most likely because you edited it. If I did see it with the current content, I wouldn't have posted my last reply. Thanks for calling me a douche.


I'm sorry, I was just kidding. I even used a playful smiley and everything. See, this is why I rarely post. Also, I edited it to add, "Black Ir will have a narrower range of use, but if you see alot of bluebird days, then they'll be worth it." so my original post was pretty much the same. Sorry again, have a good trip.


----------



## The Last Laugh (Jan 4, 2011)

sarcasm is tough to get through the content of text. i'm sure both of yall aren't butthurt. I say...hug it out! HUG! IT! OUT!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

The Last Laugh said:


> sarcasm is tough to get through the content of text. i'm sure both of yall aren't butthurt. I say...hug it out! HUG! IT! OUT!


I'm as butthurt as a rookie male porn actor.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

sook said:


> I'm sorry, I was just kidding. I even used a playful smiley and everything. See, this is why I rarely post. Also, I edited it to add, "Black Ir will have a narrower range of use, but if you see alot of bluebird days, then they'll be worth it." so my original post was pretty much the same. Sorry again, have a good trip.


Don't sweat it! I just ordered the black iridium thanks to your advice. Do you ever hit up Mt Baldy? I've got all this new gear and want to test it out before I leave for Mammoth next Friday. I can get $10 weekday lift tickets for baldy and was thinking about going next week.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

The Last Laugh said:


> sarcasm is tough to get through the content of text. i'm sure both of yall aren't butthurt. I say...hug it out! HUG! IT! OUT!


I'm all about settling it with mud wrastlin!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Empty V said:


> Don't sweat it! I just ordered the black iridium thanks to your advice. Do you ever hit up Mt Baldy? I've got all this new gear and want to test it out before I leave for Mammoth next Friday. I can get $10 weekday lift tickets for baldy and was thinking about going next week.


Baldy is awesome when it has enough snow. 12-24 inch base with thin spots so take your rock board if your deck is still nice and new. I live about 10 miles away from Baldy but haven't been up this year just cause conditions suck. Nothing like last year when they had their $60 season pass!


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

sook said:


> Baldy is awesome when it has enough snow. 12-24 inch base with thin spots so take your rock board if your deck is still nice and new. I live about 10 miles away from Baldy but haven't been up this year just cause conditions suck. Nothing like last year when they had their $60 season pass!


I sold my beater board and only have a brand spanking new one. I definitely don't want to trash it before Friday. Maybe I can rent a deck for a day just to brush up. I really want to try the new one out though.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, if its brand new, go to big bear or high or rent. If you rent, get it from someplace off the mountain because their slopeside gear selection is crap. Baldy is a gem after a major dump... if we ever get one this year


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

sook said:


> Yeah, if its brand new, go to big bear or high or rent. If you rent, get it from someplace off the mountain because their slopeside gear selection is crap. Baldy is a gem after a major dump... if we ever get one this year


Let me know if you're ever down to meet up there. It's 86 miles from me but for $10 I'm game. I think I'll grab a board from sport's chalet and give it a shot. If you're interested I'll let you know when we're going.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got two funerals this week (friend's family members) so i don't think I'll be able to go soon. But I should be riding with my cousin soon. I'll pm you or something. have a fun mammoth trip


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I love all the sensitive sallys in here...lol. It was a light-hearted joke. Visibility-wise, SoCal has it made with endless sunny days where all you need is a super dark/reflective lens.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

I ride in CA, CO, WA, MI with Blue Iridiums in all conditions... that is just what I like.

Personally I'd just get some Blue Iridiums and call it a day, they are good all arounders. I don't dig really dark lenses even on bluebird days, they just aren't versatile in certain areas or changing conditions.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I love all the sensitive sallys in here...lol. It was a light-hearted joke. Visibility-wise, SoCal has it made with endless sunny days where all you need is a super dark/reflective lens.


Don't worry. My feelings and overall self esteem remain intact 

truth on the dark lens. One of my goggs is the Anon Figment (just like everyone else on the mountain) with the dark smoke lens. Dark as hell, but its perfect for riding where I do.


----------

